# 9 days to go...



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Paris is such a doll, I love her. I think her fuzzy face is cute, too.  She looks so soft and cuddly! I kind of love slightly overgrown poodle faces, they look sooo adorable.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg Paris is looking so hairy! Lol! Can't wait to see how she looks after your exam! 

WOW! Do you happen to have after pictures of that huge furball that you groomed?!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry fluff, I was going to, but after doing him I sorta collapsed... lol! He did get picked up by a young guy in an old mini... THAT was rather hilarious!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like Paris she is adorable ! I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Paris looks sooooooo fluffy! Will you please take lots of pics after your exam??

I would've loved to see the big fuzzy boy when he was all done too. Too bad he wiped you out.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She is super fluffy, boy to cuddle with that must be great. Good luck with the exam, I am sure you will pass with flying colors. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> sorry fluff, I was going to, but after doing him I sorta collapsed... lol! He did get picked up by a young guy in an old mini... THAT was rather hilarious!!!


I drive all the poos around in my mini, I put the back seats down.......I get laughed at all the time. I take a picture some day.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> sorry fluff, I was going to, but after doing him I sorta collapsed... lol! He did get picked up by a young guy in an old mini... THAT was rather hilarious!!!





Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I drive all the poos around in my mini, I put the back seats down.......I get laughed at all the time. I take a picture some day.


I have a spoo client that also has a big landseer newfie. He drives the newfie around in his smart car


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

So fluffy! I can't wait to see the "after." That big boy definitely had lots of hair!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, of COURSE I'll be taking 'after' photos when I groom her! I'll also take more 'before' ones too no doubt! lol.

I also have an old english sheepdog that comes in every monday, in a mini. lol.

I've done the malamute before, I can hunt out an old 'after' pic if you really want to see him, but it's not all that impressive cos it's only a photo of a big hairy mal! lol! The video shows the thickness of his coat better than a pic does, and I don't have an after vid of him!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beauty Paris is! No clip looks bad on her...lol. Yeah, I bet you will like to see her beautiful face again, wow, she really has some long hair there! Good luck!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, um yeah I've done ugly clips on her when I didn't know what i was doing... rather embarrassing though! LOL


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

She's so gorgeous! Aww she's amazing!!


----------

